# OK, got my very first road bike yesterday...now I need to know what else to get!



## skhan007 (May 18, 2012)

I just got my Bianchi Sempre 105 yesterday, took it out for a smooth 15 miles, and just loved it. As I had mentioned on another thread, going from a mountain bike to this road bike, is like going from an average car to turbo charged Porsche.

I've got good helmet, good clipless pedals/shoes, padded bike shorts, camelpack, but I know there's probably more stuff I should consider. Maybe a computer thingy to track distance (please school me), good gloves because my hands were sore, and anything else you guys can tell me to look into.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LastCall (Mar 28, 2012)

Ditch the camel pack and grab a water bottle cage if you care about appearance stuff . Some people out there may give you a hard time for it haha.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

I like to be fairly self-sufficient on the roads, so I always ride with a saddlebag that has a spare tube, tube patch kit (I prefer the stick-on ones for convenience versus the glue/vulcanizing ones) for emergency tube patching in case of a second/third/etc flat, a multitool with chain tool on it, a spare chain quicklink to reattach the chain, and a small minipump attached to a little mount that is held on by the bottle cage bolts.

Even if you have a Camelbak, you may still want to use bottle cages and bottles to be able to mix it up on hydration fluids. Usually I take one bottle that's just water and one bottle that's Gatorade. You could fill the Camelbak with one fluid and have other fluids in the bottles or even use one bottle cage to hold the spare tube and tools in a bottle shaped container (like the Tacx Tool Tube or SKS Cagebox).

If you think you'll ride in the dark, some good lights are important.

Have fun!


----------



## jtimar (Sep 18, 2007)

LastCall said:


> Ditch the camel pack and grab a water bottle cage if you care about appearance stuff . Some people out there may give you a hard time for it haha.


Oh the horrors! We certainly must keep up appearances!


----------



## Lick Skillet (Aug 21, 2011)

get hooked up with your local group rides and begin to learn how to actually ride.....


----------



## wotnoshoeseh (Apr 9, 2011)

Lick Skillet said:


> get hooked up with your local group rides and begin to learn how to actually ride.....


Yeah, and look at what other riders are using. These should be good pointers for what you might need and/or want.
Plus you can ask for advice....


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I've been relatively content with little CatEye wired computers. I have the MITY 8. A cadence sensor is useful, though.

I say relatively because I don't like to have anything cluttering up my handlebars. Maybe I'd feel different about a stem-mounted one.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

I am using a Cateye, wireless, gift that I received a few yrs ago now, which gives ... speed, time, distance and a some other information ... :thumbsup:


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Your hands hurt because you are bending over the wrong way and leaning on the bars. Ride more like this... straighten your back and bend your arms. Your weight should not be on your hands.










PS - note this guy has no Camelback either. I'm just sayin'


----------



## Etrips (May 19, 2012)

I made a similar post not too long ago 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/beginners-corner/showthread.php?t=280772


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

skhan007 said:


> ... I know there's probably more stuff I should consider. Maybe a computer thingy to track distance (please school me), good gloves because my hands were sore, and anything else you guys can tell me to look into.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


If you haven't already made the computer purchase, I strongly suggest a unit with the cadence function - then read up on the topic of cadence. As two examples, Cateye Astrale 8 is wired and goes for around $30 and their Strada Double wireless for ~$80. 

Re: the sore hands, that could be attributed to form, but there are other possibilities. One being that your f/r weight distribution is biased towards the front. IME some fitters tend to place riders a little too far forward, increasing the weight borne by the arms/ hands. 

Another could be acclimation to road riding, so before revisiting the shops fitter, some things to focus on:
- keep your upper torso relaxed, arms slightly bent
- keep a slightly loose grip on the bars (avoid the 'death grip')
- change hand position often (hoods, tops, bends, drops...)
- consider good quality gloves. They protect as well as quell road vibrations.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

RJP Diver said:


> Your hands hurt because you are bending over the wrong way and leaning on the bars. Ride more like this... straighten your back and bend your arms. Your weight should not be on your hands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seems like most people seem to ride with their elbows locked and arms straight.

the bent elbow also helps with shock absorption.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Since you already ride then I would assume that you have a floor pump at home. 
Otherwise this will be on the must have list.

The sore hands are because you are not using your core. This can be a fit issue, a strengh/flexabilty issue or just poor form on the bike, but it is not a glove issue.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Agree with the above comment re: developing/ using core muscles. Good addition...

Some info.
The Best Core Exercises and Core Workouts


----------



## MBThree (Apr 28, 2012)

RJP Diver said:


> Your hands hurt because you are bending over the wrong way and leaning on the bars. Ride more like this... straighten your back and bend your arms. Your weight should not be on your hands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's some good info for us new road cyclist! Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## skhan007 (May 18, 2012)

Brilliant! Thanks guys. I'm sure you are all correct about me placing too much weight on my arms/hands and gripping to tightly. I will keep this in the forefront on my mind when I prepare for my next ride. 

Thanks for the Cateye recommendations. I'll research and request one for Father's Day!

I'm finding all the camelback comments quite amusing! Not sure why is a road bike faux pas, but entertaining nonetheless.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Whether I'm on my road bike or my mountain bike, I'm the same guy. And my fits fit in the same strike zone. But I set up my mountain bike with a bit more upright position, and I'm a bit lower on the road bike. So if I have weight on my back on the road bike, it presses me down like it's trying to force me to fellate my steer tube.


----------



## cdownard (Oct 1, 2010)

I use my camelbak on any ride longer than 30 miles pretty much. I have two bottles on the bike, and i'll finish one and most of the camelbak. the other bottle is my backup but I find it much easier to bite on a camelbak when riding up a long hill than to grab the bottle. I always lose speed but i'm sure that's a skill thing.

I don't think camelbaks are out of place on a road bike. If you're not racing and just out to enjoy your ride as most are along the trails then it really doesn't matter. Use what you enjoy and feel comfortable with. 

My bike pack is small and doesn't fit my pump so i put the pump and spare nutrition in the camelback along with cell phone and wallet if I bring ID (I always have my road ID on) and keys. 

I love my Bianchi. I just got a Garmin 500 for it and I'm pretty excited about how much fun that is, but i love stats.


----------



## simpleaz (Mar 16, 2012)

Camelbaks are fine. I ride in Phoenix and in the summer one needs all the water they can bring for longer rides. Rides under an hour I just use bottles.


----------



## lvillefan (May 23, 2012)

fellow newb subscribing


----------



## skhan007 (May 18, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> If you haven't already made the computer purchase, I strongly suggest a unit with the cadence function - then read up on the topic of cadence. As two examples, Cateye Astrale 8 is wired and goes for around $30 and their Strada Double wireless for ~$80.
> 
> Re: the sore hands, that could be attributed to form, but there are other possibilities. One being that your f/r weight distribution is biased towards the front. IME some fitters tend to place riders a little too far forward, increasing the weight borne by the arms/ hands.
> 
> ...





ewitz said:


> Since you already ride then I would assume that you have a floor pump at home.
> Otherwise this will be on the must have list.
> 
> The sore hands are because you are not using your core. This can be a fit issue, a strengh/flexabilty issue or just poor form on the bike, but it is not a glove issue.


I looked up the Cateye computers and they look to be exactly what I need. I'll likely make a trip to the LBS and as someone to compare/contrast the models. I don't want to purchase one that has features that I may not use. 

Regarding the core strength/hand positioning. This makes a lot of sense and I'm going to start doing some core-strength workouts. Luckily, the wife is a personal trainer/fitness expert, so she'll have no problem whipping me in to shape with the core strength training.


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

jtimar said:


> Oh the horrors! We certainly must keep up appearances!


Hydration packs are SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO against The Rules.

It's not a question of appearances at all.

Would Eddie wear a hydration pack? Would Marco? I don't think so ......


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

skhan007 said:


> Brilliant! Thanks guys. I'm sure you are all correct about me placing too much weight on my arms/hands and gripping to tightly. I will keep this in the forefront on my mind when I prepare for my next ride.
> 
> Thanks for the Cateye recommendations. I'll research and request one for Father's Day!
> 
> I'm finding all the camelback comments quite amusing! Not sure why is a road bike faux pas, but entertaining nonetheless.


You must become familiar with The Rules - especially Rules 5 & 10. The Rule in question is Rule #32.

The Cateye is good. I got mine on sale for $20 and it works great. Speed, time, elapsed time, mileage, everything I "need". having cadence would pe cool, but I have other stuff I need to get first.


----------



## Winters (Dec 4, 2011)

Q - What else do you need to get ?
.
A - Ride as much as you can ... start doing training rides.

... Do one of these some weekend soon : Tour de Madison 2012 on Vimeo
.
... Enjoy


----------



## millerb7 (May 23, 2012)

MBThree said:


> That's some good info for us new road cyclist! Thanks:thumbsup:


Good info. I'll need to make a few adjustments as my elbows are almost always locked it seems.


----------



## skhan007 (May 18, 2012)

^^ Very nice video. I'm actually doing two 25-milers and one 50-miler in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Etan125 (May 24, 2012)

Does having a back pack miss align your riding position?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I wouldn't say misalign. I commute with a messenger bag five days a week. I have the handlebars on that bike a little higher, which biases my weight a little back toward the saddle. It's just different; perfect for my purpose on that bike, but not so perfect if I'm not trying to drag text books around.


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

Some lactic acid.


----------



## skhan007 (May 18, 2012)

It's been raining cats and dogs all week, but I got out for an evening 15 miler. I made a conscious effort to focus on my core and keeping weight off my arms and it really helped. I may need to bring my seat back a cm or two, as I feel that when my hands are on the hoods or in the drop position, I'm leaning forward and shifting my weight to my arms/hands. Other than that, it felt fine.


----------

